
The Long Chase - monort
http://www.lightspeedmagazine.com/fiction/the-long-chase/
======
ddeck
Site appears to be down. Archived at:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160313135722/http://www.lights...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160313135722/http://www.lightspeedmagazine.com/fiction/the-
long-chase/)

------
impostervt
If you liked this, you may like "House of Suns" by Alastair Reynolds. There's
one chase scene that takes about 60,000 years.

~~~
kchoudhu
"The Forever War" was my first introduction to this form of time stretching. I
actively search out authors who incorporate it into their storytelling, so I
was _thrilled_ when I stumbled across Alastair Reynolds' writing.

I think I have all of his books now.

~~~
pasbesoin
Vinge's "A Deepness in the Sky".

------
suhith
Fantastic!

------
gonvaled
Excellent!

